# New grinder recommendations



## Dougie (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi all.

So my 7 year old Iberital mc2 has chucked it and I kind off need a new grinder asap.

I'm looking for ideas for a new grinder and the Sage pro caught my eye, or should i just stick with Iberital?

Thanks.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Neither grinder, you can do better for less if you go second hand,

are you limited for space or have a budget in mind?

edit - what is it partnering - espresso machine or brewed, or both


----------



## Dougie (Jan 27, 2012)

I use a gaggia classic and I thought a budget of £200.

Space wise, something about the same size as the Iberital would be fine.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hmmm if your willing to go second hand then get a mazzer mini and do a lens hood mod

or if it has to be new for 40 quid extra https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-grinders/eureka-mignon-manuale.html


----------

